# NRS or AIRE Raft??



## cmi5840 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a pro deal opportunity on an AIRE or NRS raft. I would like a 14 footer. Which brand would you get?? And for those who may have one of these brands, which boat?
Thanks for helping the inexperienced boater!
Charlie


----------



## raftchef (Apr 16, 2007)

*NRS*

Hi Charlie,
Like you I was able to purchase a raft through a pro deal. I got an NRS 14' Otter-it was recommended to me by the owner of a Grand Canyon outfitter. I got the boat last year and have taken it on day and multiday trips and I love it. My experience is NRS is a great company but maybe AIRE is too, I just don't have any personal experience. That said, I do know people that own AIRES and love them. I'm not sure I would like the internal bladder system-I am sure both brands have their ups and downs but I highly recommend NRS.
Good luck, I am sure you will have fun with either.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I think that hypalon material (NRS, hyside...) is superior to PVC (aire). it is not as rigid and is easier to store (roll up). 

I would buy the NRS E-140 (they also make a slightly bigger one..maybe E-144??)

My $0.02


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

It has to be easier to deal with the hypalon then with the bladder system on PVC boats when it comes to repairs on the fly. That and I prefer to sit on the softer rubber then on rock hard PVC (that and the hypalon is more forgiving to my kids bouncing around in the raft) is the reason I went for my Hyside. I pump it up soft when I fish off it, or have the little ones on a float trip. Pump it up stiff for serious whitewater.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

get the NRS otter 142 - the narrower of the two 14' otters. on the pro deal, it's a great value for a great boat. why spend $1k more for the e-series? put a bighorn 2 frame on it, and you have a very solid setup.


----------



## jworthyco (Feb 24, 2005)

I would recomend the NRS option because of the advantages others have named of Hypalon. With NRS, you can go with the Otter or the E series. The Otter is designed more for private boaters. It is made with a thinner fabric, making it about 25lbs lighter than the equivalent E (expedition) series boat. Otter has a 5 year warranty and the E has a 10 year. Each series has two 14' options. One option is 6'6" wide and the other is 7' wide. I like the 6'6" option if you're going to be in Colorado mostly on the Ark, Poudre, Clear Creek. If you are wanting to venture to Idaho, Utah, AZ to do long trips on bigger rivers I'd go with the 7' option. Personally, I'd go with the E-140 if I had a chance to get it with an outfitter discount. It will last you forever and if you ever want to sell it you'd probably make $ or at least break even.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've got a PVC boat (Vanguard) that I really like, but if I had your choice I'd go with the Hypalon NRS, and get the E-series if you've got the bucks. I'm not too thrilled about Aire's bladder system though I've heard its easier to make on-river repairs.

-AH


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I cant even keep the zipper on my jeans from blowing out. I watched some guys on the salt sew across the length of a blown zipper on an Aire cat. Get the NRS. I have a 15' e series. After 4 years I heard a slight hiss from my front baffle. NRS paid the freight and repair because there was a small wrinkle in the baffle material that didnt get glued right. They have always had excellent products and service in the 15 or so years that I have been dealing with them. If you have a pro deal dont be cheap. Spring for the extra rubber on the E series.
On the other hand, I like the double layer tube idea, I think they should be laced though.


----------



## mountainfish (Aug 22, 2006)

Charlie
I would get an AIRE b/c of the colors available. It all about lookin good.


----------



## pablo (Apr 30, 2004)

Go with the NRS Expedition. Has all the D-rings for rigging on multi-day trips, plus heavy duty rubber.


----------



## durangatang (Oct 13, 2006)

NRS = Not River Stuff. go quality. go AIRE.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

NRS. Yep.


----------

